# Whussup With The T. U. G. - B. B. S. Users List ?



## AwayWeGo (Feb 14, 2008)

In checking a couple of times just now, I noticed that several familiar & prominent users were no longer shown on the list. 

Wuzzup with that ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 14, 2008)

Just taking a quick look, it looks like the Mods aren't showing...


----------



## Dave M (Feb 14, 2008)

Doug edited the Moderator user group this morning. I think I see what happened, but I'm not going to take a chance and mess with the settings. I'll send him a message in case he misses this thread.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 14, 2008)

well according to that list there are only 568 members.

thats a bit off =D


----------



## thinze3 (Feb 14, 2008)

Is it normal for some Mods to show up as not being online when they actually are online??


----------



## Dave M (Feb 14, 2008)

????

When I click on the "Users List" link on the blue bar, it shows 8,530 users. Other than the missing moderators, that's about right and is consistent with what I have seen recently. Note that the list includes only those who have posted at least once on the BBS.


----------



## Dave M (Feb 14, 2008)

thinze3 said:


> Is it normal for some Mods to show up as not being online when they actually are online??


Yes. Every BBS user has the option of being "invisible" in the list of "Currently Active Users".


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 14, 2008)

Dave M said:


> ????
> 
> When I click on the "Users List" link on the blue bar, it shows 8,530 users. Other than the missing moderators, that's about right and is consistent with what I have seen recently. Note that the list includes only those who have posted at least once on the BBS.



ha...i must have accidentally clicked a letter or something...it said x of 538 when i looked a few min ago.


----------



## Makai Guy (Feb 14, 2008)

AwayWeGo said:


> In checking a couple of times just now, I noticed that several familiar & prominent users were no longer shown on the list.
> 
> Wuzzup with that ?
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



Yep, I pushed a wrong button this morning.  Fixed now.


----------

